# news clip about baby deaths (warning) in philly linked to Fukushima



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone seen this? i don't quite know what to think. apparently it had been posted elsewhere and quickly removed. http://genomega1.wordpress.com/2011/06/17/fox-is-iodine-131-killing-babies-in-philly/

i was in a hurry but it seemed to me initially that the guy they were interviewing was legit.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I live in Philly and they have pulled the article and video from almost every news site. I am going to look into this.

Take care!


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, it's a story from FOX news, so right away I'm skeptical. In case anyone is wondering, this doctor (?) says that before Fukishima there were 5 infant deaths a week and for the 10 weeks after wards, the rate spiked 48% to 7.5/week. The increase hasn't happened across the country, but just in Philadelphia. His theory is that it's because of the extra iodine found in the drinking water (because apparently they have more than most places?). His theory is that moms are drinking the water while pregnant and transferring the radiation to their babies so that once they're born there's an increase chance of death. Of course at the end of the story, they say that no autopsies have been performed and it's all just a theory. I hate the way the guy is sort of smiling throughout while talking about babies dying.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Actually if you do a search on Google news, there are many news sources besides FOX reporting on this.

This article I found interesting: http://www.salem-news.com/articles/june192011/fukushima-worse-dj2.php

Quote:


> *In the US, physician Janette Sherman MD and epidemiologist Joseph Mangano published an essay shedding light on a 35 per cent spike in infant mortality in northwest cities that occurred after the Fukushima meltdown, and may well be the result of fallout from the stricken nuclear plant.*
> 
> *The eight cities included in the report are San Jose, Berkeley, San Francisco, Sacramento, Santa Cruz, Portland, Seattle, and Boise, and the time frame of the report included the ten weeks immediately following the disaster.*
> 
> *"There is and should be concern about younger people being exposed, and the Japanese government will be giving out radiation monitors to children," Dr MV Ramana, a physicist with the Programme on Science and Global Security at Princeton University who specialises in issues of nuclear safety, told Al Jazeera.*


Quote:


> Gundersen points out that far more radiation has been released than has been reported.
> 
> "They recalculated the amount of radiation released, but the news is really not talking about this," he said. "The new calculations show that within the first week of the accident, they released 2.3 times as much radiation as they thought they released in the first 80 days."


----------

